
Think mathematics is (just) a language? Think again. - ColinWright
http://www.blog.republicofmath.com/think-mathematics-is-just-a-language-think-again/
======
christopheraden
The argument seems very thin here. How is the mathematical equivalent of
"blinding me with science" any proof that mathematics is not a language? I'm
not arguing one way or another, but this does not demonstrate the proposition
made in TFA.

